# ~~~~> Cruising from Acapulco



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to take a cruise from Acapulco, are there any Mexican cruise lines leaving the port, or short 2 or 3 day cruises from Acapulco?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are coastal cruises from California to various ports in Mexico & return, and I think you can get on & off in Mexico. Search the cruise lines or travel agencies online if nobody here has personal experience.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

*Mexican Cruise Line*

Here is a link to a Mexican company that has departures from Acapulco. There is also one other new line that will begin operation this springl The ship will be based here in Manzanillo, but I can't remember the name.

Inicio - Pullmantur Cruises

stan


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

stanburn said:


> Here is a link to a Mexican company that has departures from Acapulco. There is also one other new line that will begin operation this springl The ship will be based here in Manzanillo, but I can't remember the name.
> 
> Inicio - Pullmantur Cruises
> 
> stan


Ocean Star Cruises - will sail out of Acapulco and Manzanillo.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

You cannot board an American-based cruise from Mexico. We looked at boarding a Mexican Riviera cruise from PV as a way to get to Long Beach. Not allowed.

Even relocation cruises that originate in Fort Lauderdale and terminate in Alaska will not allow it. We wanted to board in PV and get off in Vancouver in April.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's bad news. I think you used to be able to board in Mexico.


----------

